#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  [教學]如何用網址貼圖20110101更新

## 藍狼

之前貼的那個貼圖網站有點問題

所以本狼先把那個網站用在之外

以下是其他貼圖連結

狼之樂園專用貼圖網

http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/

狼嚎推薦貼圖網

http://imageshack.us/

---------------------------------------------------------------------

下面有上面兩個貼圖的教學

如果還有獸友有其他好用的貼圖網

也可以在這介紹，或是交給我做教學

----------


## 狼嚎

原本的網址好像已經失效了

他把位置改掉了~

http://picsplace.to/upload.php

上面的才是正確的網址XD~

另外再多貼一個貼圖的網址：

http://imageshack.us/

----------


## 藍狼

謝謝提醒喔XD

-------------------------------------------


第二個貼圖網站

就是大家所熟知的XD

狼版專用的貼圖網

http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/

　　　　　↖網址
以下是教學XD


到狼版貼圖網頁後



點選



選好你要的圖片後~點"上傳圖片"



OK之後~請看看吧~










食物戰隊圖~感謝食老贊助(轟飛)

----------


## 狼嚎

> 另外再多貼一個貼圖的網址：
> 
> http://imageshack.us/


敎一下這個網址的用法~

進入網站後會看到此畫面：(截圖)



接著：



點選你想上傳的圖片後，點選：



好了以後會看到一個畫面：



複製圖片的網址，然後使用語法：

[img]圖片網址[/img]

就可以看到你貼的圖了~

----------


## 幻貓

由於ImageShack改版，加上狼嚎的聯結失效，所以新製作一份教學
圖片這麼精美字跡這麼工整不看的話會終身後悔〈被打屎

*一、首頁*


*二、選取檔案*


*三、等待上傳*


*四、上傳完成*


*四之一：「Link」會導至ImageShack的圖片展示頁面*

*
四之二：「Direct Link」會直接導向圖片本身，這也是我們貼在論壇所需要的*

*
五、複製Direct Link網址*


*六、在論壇輸入欄貼上，使用Img語法*

*
預覽成果*


以上便是ImageShack的使用教學
不過我們還是建議版眾愛用樂園內建的貼圖服務喔
因為我們無法確定ImageShack方會不會出問題，進一步影響版內的連結

示範圖來源為雅虎搜圖引擎

----------

